# We're Back!!



## suesam (Dec 14, 2009)

Our trip to London was awesome!! I am exhausted! 
We spent 7 nights in a tiny hotel near Pimlico Tube Station. I can't believe how easy it was to get around by Tube. Wow they have public transportation figured out. 
Thanks to all the TUGGERS who helped me with this your advice was what made this trip successful and smooth! This was our first trip to Europe so I was kind of nervous but after reading thread after thread of information I felt much more knowledgeable and confident. 
We saw Billy Elliott, La Cage Aux Follies, and 39 Steps. Billy Elliott was spectacular. La Cage Aux Follies was great and 39 Steps kind of felt like a wasted night of theatre in London. I wish we had gone to another musical. 

We went to Greenwich and Oxford. I saw the Queen AND Hugh Grant. Wow is he cute. Hugh was about 2 feet from me and we had eye contact and the Queen was about 5 feet from me and waved at me and my husband. Of course I was obnoxiously waving at her first. 

We went to Westminster Abby, Tower of London and the British Museum. All truly amazing. Need to spend a week or two in the British Museum. My brain could not take it all in in one afternoon. 

Food was all great. THe best meal we had was from the Greek stand in Covent Gardens. Yum. Had an awesome Indian meal from the Pimlico Tandoori. 

Thanks again to all of you for your help!!! I am already making plans to go back and take my sons!!! I need a year or so to save money but we are doing it!!!

Sue


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 14, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it. London is one of my favorite cities. Sorry you did not enjoy The 39 Steps as I really liked it.

Cheers


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 14, 2009)

*Enjoyed your synopsis*

We are in London 2 nites precruise in June.  What tiny hotel did you stay at?  We have booked the Luna-Simone after cancelling the Sidney.

Thanks for the play reviews- we hope to score tickets for Billy Elliott at the half-price booth.  We really only have a day to spend in London, and as we've hit most of the highlights previously, my plan is to travel outside the city to visit Hampton Court Palace which Wolsey (I think) "gifted" to Henry 8.

Any other restaurant suggestions?


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 14, 2009)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We are in London 2 nites precruise in June.  What tiny hotel did you stay at?  We have booked the Luna-Simone after cancelling the Sidney.
> 
> Thanks for the play reviews- we hope to score tickets for Billy Elliott at the half-price booth.  We really only have a day to spend in London, and as we've hit most of the highlights previously, my plan is to travel outside the city to visit Hampton Court Palace which Wolsey (I think) "gifted" to Henry 8.
> 
> Any other restaurant suggestions?



After about 20 trips to London, we finally made it to Hampton Court this August. It is well worth the trip. Be sure and visit the Gardens. It is also worth waiting for the costumed players who give guided tours. A nice day trip is to Cambridge for some sightseeing and punting on the Cam.

Cheers


----------



## Larry (Dec 14, 2009)

we also got back from London trip last week and will write a detailed revue of Allen House and our trip as soon as I can. Just a quick revue here.


1) Allen House is all about location, location location. Loved Kensington area but never took the tube even once during the entire 10 days we were there. Number 9 bus was 1/2 block away and though slower than tube gave us opportunity to see London from bus which got us anywhere we wanted to go by connections at Trafalgar square, Victoria station or Piccadilly circus stops plus used oyster card in London.

2) Asked for renovated unit but got older unit which had several maintenance issues that I will list in detailed revue. Had 1BR unit which was very spacious and has great potential but in definite need of renovations.

3) Sightseeing was great but stayed primarily in London except for great trip to Windsor Castle. Did go to London Tower, Kensington Palace, British Museum, National Portrait Gallery, Westminster Abbey, London Museum, Salvador Dali Exhibit, Museum of Natural History and Winston Churchill Museum and underground Bunkers and War rooms. Only saw one play, Jersey Boys which was outstanding. Being from NY we can see almost everything that's playing in London so never got to go to any other plays. 

4) Got together with our London friends who we met last year on our trip to St. Lucia who gave us a private tour of one of the most beautiful synagogues I have ever been to, the New West End synagogue in Bays water, London. You can check it out on their website (http://www.newwestend.org.uk/) . Also went to dinner with them at Blum's kosher restaurant in Golders Green London were I had a great matzo ball /noodle-soup followed by a wonderful rib steak.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 14, 2009)

Another satisfied visitor.  Glad you enjoyed the trip.

I will look forward to your review.

Cheers


----------



## suesam (Dec 14, 2009)

The hotel we stayed at was the Blades Hotel. Actually on the same street as the Sydney Hotel. Assuming that is the same one? It was definitely a budget, small hotel. The cost was 85p a night. Breakfast was included. The charm of the hotel was the Manager, Kevin. He was so funny. He was always around at breakfast and he really liked to get things going. He was very entertaining, making fun of all the countries various guests were from. We, from Iowa, were easy prey. He knew a lot about the US and a lot about Iowa! He gave us wonderful advice. He told us where the Queen would be one night and my husband and I and one other person were the only people to see her pull in and she waved at us!!! It was very exciting. He gave restaurant suggestions, suggestions on trips to take, how to get there. He was very, very helpful to us as newbies to London. The room was very small but fine. There are a lot of steps in this hotel so if steps are a problem a person may not want to stay there. It did not bother us. If you go there please tell them the people from Iowa recommended them. They said we were the first people they had had from Iowa. The breakfast room was always so lively and filled with people from all different countries. I would definitely stay there again.... mainly because of Kevin. 

We got Billy Elliott tickets at the half price ticket booth as well. I believe they were 37p each. I think. 

I do not really have any restaurant suggestions other than the Indian Tandoori and the Greek booth. We ate at quite a few pubs and had a Thai meal that was so so. Also had a ok Italian meal. Nothing special. Wow. I brought one of those sponge toffee puddings home. That was fabulous. I wish I had filled a suitcase with them!!!


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 14, 2009)

I assume you meant pounds not pence. A room in London for about $1.50 a night seems a real deal.  

p in the UK stands for Pence not Pounds.  

Cheers


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 14, 2009)

To type the symbol for pound "£" use the Alt key and the 3 key.

Where did you see the Queen???

Sounds like a GREAT trip!


----------



## suesam (Dec 15, 2009)

Oops! I sure did mean P and not p. Never used many p so forgot they even existed!!! 

I have had so many people just amazed that we did this trip by ourselves, without any tour group etc., etc. If I had not found TUG so many years ago I would not have done so many things I have done. My family has had some AWESOME vacations and life time memories because of TUG.  You have given me so much knowledge and courage! I am just really feeling sentimental about that this morning........ jetlag?

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 17, 2010)

What, no fine dining at Wimpies??   (or was it Wimpy's, I can't remember).  My husband ate fish & chips at least twice a day, I was so tired of fish and chips that I welcomed a stop at that epicurean delight--Wimpy's (or whatever)!:whoopie: The best part of our stay was the B & B we stayed at.  The host was English (don't laugh; there are a lot of Pakistani and Indian hosts), he drove us around in his little car with the steering on the wrong side and made my husband laugh so much that he snorted orange juice out his nose one morning!  I was thirsty the whole time until we stopped at a pub and I had a lemon squash or something like that- I have no idea what it was but it was delicious.  Best of all, it was just like talking to the service advisors from Dell - much better than our trip to France!


----------



## Garry (Jan 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> To type the symbol for pound "£" use the Alt key and the 3 key.
> 
> Where did you see the Queen???
> 
> Sounds like a GREAT trip!



If that doesn't work, hold the ALT key down and type 156.


----------



## janej (Jan 19, 2010)

Sue,

I enjoyed your trip report.  We have never been to Europe either.   I kept on delaying the trip since I don't have time to study 

What is the weather like?  

Jane


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sound liked a great vacation.  How was security @ the airport back to the States?


----------

